# Miu Miu's In Action!



## Sparkletastic

Let's share photos of our Miu Miu bags in action as they share our days!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'll start. Here's my pewter lamb Miu Miu. I almost sold this when I bought my silver Diorama and I'm so glad I didn't. She's the perfect, neutral run around bag which the Diorama just can't be.


----------



## dotty8

Pink Miu miu bag while trying on some skirts, lol  And a cat-print leather Miu miu iPhone case


----------



## dotty8

planning ahead some holiday outfits with my Miu miu earrings


----------



## dotty8

Taking my Miu miu wallet to the local grocery store


----------



## dotty8

It's been awfully quiet in the Miu miu section 

My Miu miu tote, paired with a black Miu miu cardigan, navy Miu miu parka (in the back) and classic Chanel pearl bracelet


----------



## dotty8

My new Miu miu coin purse resting on the blankets


----------



## DYH

Not my bag, for obvious reasons. It is, however, too good to not post! And the staff was so gracious to let me try it on amd take pix!


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

DYH said:


> Not my bag, for obvious reasons. It is, however, too good to not post! And the staff was so gracious to let me try it on amd take pix!
> 
> View attachment 4079758



I guess there can be too much of a good thing


----------



## nikki626

New purchase out for our first day to the office


----------



## dotty8

My Miu miu wallet on a ride


----------



## gswpurse

my 8 yo bow satchel


----------



## dotty8

My pink Miu miu card holder at a restaurant, resting on my skirt, waiting for the food to arrive


----------



## taho




----------



## edsbgrl

She's in action today. Voting action! [emoji847]

Twiggy Esagono satchel. (Second pic color optimized as clouds came in between pics [emoji284][emoji5])


----------



## dotty8

edsbgrl said:


> View attachment 4245039
> View attachment 4245040
> 
> 
> She's in action today. Voting action! [emoji847]
> 
> Twiggy Esagono satchel. (Second pic color optimized as clouds came in between pics [emoji284][emoji5])



Wow, very interesting bag, I haven't seen it before   Are the patches removable or is the one with the Miu miu logo upside down on purpose? 

EDIT: Ha, sorry, I just noticed the first picture without the patches now  (I'm on my mobile phone and saw just the last picture before).


----------



## edsbgrl

dotty8 said:


> Wow, very interesting bag, I haven't seen it before   Are the patches removable or is the one with the Miu miu logo upside down on purpose?
> 
> EDIT: Ha, sorry, I just noticed the first picture without the patches now  (I'm on my mobile phone and saw just the last picture before).



The patches are removable. The first pic is the back of the bag (no patches).  

The Miu Miu isn't upside down. Just looks that way in the pic [emoji4]. 

This bag is from 2005 or 07 (can't remember exactly).


----------



## dotty8

edsbgrl said:


> The patches are removable. The first pic is the back of the bag (no patches).
> 
> The Miu Miu isn't upside down. Just looks that way in the pic [emoji4].
> 
> This bag is from 2005 or 07 (can't remember exactly).



Wow, that's great, it looks like new, I thought it was from only a few seasons ago  Actually, the sign patch is upside down, hehe, look at the letters (it says something like niw niw, instead of Miu miu ), but it's not really noticeable, so I guess it's ok like that too  Anyway, I love their logo, it's adorable


----------



## Manny Miu Miu Lover

MandarinaDrunk said:


> I guess there can be too much of a good thing



Omg the giant Miu Lady I saw it in person , it looks great!!!! Talk about a collectors piece [emoji28]


----------



## dotty8

Doing some Christmas shopping last week


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu matelassee coin purse (together with my Gucci mini mirror in a leather case)


----------



## dotty8

my Miu miu make up bag, accompanying me on a road trip


----------



## mimott

Sparkletastic said:


> Let's share photos of our Miu Miu bags in action as they share our days!


Hi. Sorry to hijack your post but do you know if there is a Miu Miu authenticator anymore? Cheers


----------



## dotty8

on a summer trip - my Miu miu iPhone case


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu bracelet (swallow pendant with gingham ribbon) and Miu miu iPhone cover again


----------



## vesna

few of my favourite Miu Miu


----------



## vesna

few more lovelies


----------



## vesna

Black matelasse and pink antique


----------



## vesna

taho said:


> View attachment 4244113


Such a pretty photo, sweet baby and sweet bow


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi! So many beautiful bags and other accessories on here!

Sharing mine. A brown matelasse Bauletto Aperto, black crystal clutch and these lovely glitter and fabric sunglasses.


----------



## dotty8

I put Miu miu leather pendant on my Prada tote


----------



## BB8

Admiring my latest.


----------



## dotty8

I carried my first Miu miu bag to a family lunch after a long time yesterday


----------



## BB8

Lunching.


----------



## IntheOcean

dotty8 said:


> I carried my first Miu miu bag to a family lunch after a long time yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5184916
> View attachment 5184917


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## dotty8

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Tnx!  Sorry for late reply, I somehow failed to see your comment


----------



## IntheOcean

dotty8 said:


> Tnx!  Sorry for late reply, I somehow failed to see your comment


No problem  Those braided handles are soooo pretty, looking at your pictures makes me seriously crave a Miu Miu bag in a similar style, even though I absolutely do not need any more bags!


----------

